# Ideas to do a cheap Ev conversion for my integra?



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

It depends on what you mean by cheap? You need to set some goals to start with.

How far do you want it to go?

How fast do you want it to go?

Where will you work on your car?(this one for me is being a problem, as I live in an apartment)

Next I would suggest reading the entire Wiki, then go read some conversion books. There are a couple of good books on conversions but hopefully someone else will remember the names of them. I read Bob Brant's book "How to Build an Electric Vehicle" It contains good basic information that everyone should know.

There are lots of people on here who have lots of great information. Good luck on your conversion.


----------



## krzintegrabioi (Dec 25, 2012)

ive been trying to find some first hand info also for my 95 integra. its hard to find because people on every thread says the same thing that there is a lot of info and go search  i want to know what if i just buy 10 yellow top lead acid and how i can put the batteries in the car so that the handling of the car not bad in rain or slippery roads where to much weight in a certain place can cause a safety issue. i want a min of a 55mph car with an 20-40 mile range..im looking at the warp 9 motor but i cant find nothing how to link it to a b series manual tranny. i think once the set up is done i can add and change batteries or do it change the controller i don't know. i dont want to sink $15k in like other people and im still learning so a 20 mile one is good since the mall is only 6 miles away. i wonder how some cars can charge in 4 hours while others charge in 12 hours..


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

You can do 20 miles on lead, you likely can't do 40. Try to put the weight as low as you can.

A motor will need a shaft coupler to connect to the tranny. Are you going to use the clutch or not? (either way works). 

The main ways to keep it cheap are sell your motor (before you remove it), refurbish a forklift motor, build a DIY controller and maybe charger if you're good with electronics, and look for used parts/abandoned builds.

Charge time depends on how big the batteries are, and how much power the charger puts out. A car with a 10 mile range will charge faster than a car with a 100 mile range. Some people charge at <10A with a standard 110v plug, some use a dryer/range plug and can charge 4x as fast.


----------



## jeremyjs (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm not sure at this point why you'd do lead acid. Why not a small 20-30 mile lithium pack with the calb CA's? The cost shouldn't be much different and the lithium should last much longer. Even if you don't get 10 years because of running a small pack hard (not saying this will happen, but it's possible) you should still easily outlast the lead acid; which you'd be lucky to get a few years out of.

Charge time depends on the size of the pack, battery chemistry, size of the charger, and the available electrical service available.


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

The first advice is always learn everything you can about electric cars and their conversion. While this is true it is just as important is to know everything about the car you are converting. This is especially true if you do not know anything about cars in general. Get a manual for the vehicle you plan to convert and read it thoroughly. To jump in and start cutting and pulling stuff off the donor with out knowing what the parts do can be just as costly as not knowing what you are doing with the electrical end of the conversion.


----------

